# 04 Frontier ECU



## jp2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello,

My truck's been acting pretty strange recently, so I decided to try to get to the ECU to see if there is an error...

Problem with the truck is that it doesn't shift like it used to. It's an automatic, mid-engine (sorry, can't remember exact name off the top of my head). When going up hills, it used to do just fine, I could even keep cruise control on for most of them, at 75-80MPH. Now, even with cruise off, it just won't get up the same hills! It refuses to shift down or up, slows way down to 60 no matter what. I can't figure out what the hell is wrong with it. 
Everything seems to be the same, it sounds the same, feels the same, except it won't shift like it should.

So as for finding the ECU, where exactly is it? I found a nice silver box under the center console, to the right of the gas pedal. But I can't for the life of me find any kind of screw to turn, on either side of it. I can see it from the passenger side too, but it's got a wiring harness of some kind on that side.

Anyone got any clues as to what the problem could be and/or how to see if there are any error codes?


----------



## surfermsd (Oct 3, 2005)

do you plan on taking the ECU out of the truck and doing something with it? If it is throwing a code you can go to your local auto parts store and have them check it. I am not sure if any one makes software that allows you to hook up your laptop and check stuff out. I know VAG does but havent found anything for nissan


----------



## jp2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hmmm, I thought there was a screw you could turn to get your vehicle to show the codes without having to hook it up to a computer or take it in to a shop. I was looking at a few threads here about it, here was one (but it was for a Sentra, maybe you can't do it on a Frontier?)

Thread:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=84062

Also found some info at these sites, but I'm not seeing the same thing they see 

http://www.superstreetonline.com/techarticles/20298/

http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/ecu.html


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Just as the last guy was saying, make your life easier and take it to a Autozone or someplace like that. They could plug in their reader and be done within a couple of minutes. Doing the procedure as noted in the Sentra thread would take you at least 15 mins. and probably longer. 

I am still learning the Nissan Frontier, so I don't know for sure. But, if there is no check or service engine soon light on, then there would not be any codes, right? I'm not sure.


----------



## surfermsd (Oct 3, 2005)

i too am new to the frontier. But on all my audis and vw you can throw a code without setting off the check engine light.... but like I said I have not had any experience with my truck yet as it only has 900 miles on it


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

surfermsd said:


> i too am new to the frontier. But on all my audis and vw you can throw a code without setting off the check engine light.... but like I said I have not had any experience with my truck yet as it only has 900 miles on it


Yeah, I just wasn't sure about that. I can't remember for the life of me if my other car was like that or not. I want to say it was, but I just can't remember.


----------



## jp2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Ah, I didn't know AutoZone could do that. I figured they would have to tear things apart the same as me, so I might as well do it myself. =)

So I'll give that a shot! It definitely has something wrong, getting worse by the day. It bogs down to 55-60 now.


----------

